

Ask HN: Recommendations for becoming a git guru - ColinWright

There are dozens and dozens of git tutorials out there, some are no doubt very good, some are certainly completely dire.<p>Yes, I can read the manual. Yes, I will be using git obsessively. But equally, it's useful to have some sort of guidance as to where to start, the gotchas that await, and what to try next.<p>So I turn to HNers.<p>What git tutorial would you recommend?
======
LordIllidan
Pro Git is good and free: <http://git-scm.com/book>

------
joycew
I really like code school's hands on approach where you can try out all sorts
of git commends. Learn as you go and quite fun!
<http://www.codeschool.com/courses/try-git>

------
christianp
<http://gitref.org> is very good.

